# Best wax applicator



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,
What's the best wax applicator? I've Been using the dodo juice foam finger applicator but they don't last long or wash well. 
What's everyone using?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I use a couple: I've got 2 x AF wax mates which work well for AF waxes.

For other waxes I use the free ones I got with my sonax premium class carnuba. Works very well dunked in my pots of DJ SN, vics red, Bouncers Ctr or RG 55


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Another one for the AF Waxmate :thumb:

Mike


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> I use a couple: I've got 2 x AF wax mates which work well for AF waxes.
> 
> For other waxes I use the free ones I got with my sonax premium class carnuba. Works very well dunked in my pots of DJ SN, vics red, Bouncers Ctr or RG 55


The wax I use is either DDJ supernatural hybrid or FK1000p but the foam finger pads soak them up so quick I can probably use them two or three times before they feel terrible and I throw them away.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

mike41 said:


> Another one for the AF Waxmate :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Will probably order one and see how it goes. Would this fit in my dodo juice pots? It's the 100ml version of that helps.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

WAZ92 said:


> The wax I use is either DDJ supernatural hybrid or FK1000p but the foam finger pads soak them up so quick I can probably use them two or three times before they feel terrible and I throw them away.


I've also got a pot of fk1000 but I don't use it anymore. The pot is almost empty, I used to use this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/handi-grip-applicator/prod_30.html which worked very well, and after 1 years still good as new and I used it a lot. Very Good quality, while I stopped using fk1000 I've been using it as a tyre gel applicator and it really is good


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> I've also got a pot of fk1000 but I don't use it anymore. The pot is almost empty, I used to use this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/handi-grip-applicator/prod_30.html which worked very well, and after 1 years still good as new and I used it a lot. Very Good quality, while I stopped using fk1000 I've been using it as a tyre gel applicator and it really is good


I've always used the supernatural wax but read on here the other week the FK1000p was great on white and exhaust so I gave it a ho today and I'm really impressed with it. 
That applicator looks good. Better them the ginger pouch anyway, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Another vote for the Waxmate, great addition to your kit - if a little on the dear side, having said that, I still have 4 haha..... I know I know, more money than sense


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

WAZ92 said:


> Will probably order one and see how it goes. Would this fit in my dodo juice pots? It's the 100ml version of that helps.


I reckon it should,just checked one of mine they measure 70mm across.
Mike


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark ST said:


> Another vote for the Waxmate, great addition to your kit - if a little on the dear side, having said that, I still have 4 haha..... I know I know, more money than sense


3 for £9.90 delivered from Polished Bliss,thats where I got mine. Did'nt think that was a bad price? :thumb:

Mike


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mark ST said:


> Another vote for the Waxmate, great addition to your kit - if a little on the dear side, having said that, I still have 4 haha..... I know I know, more money than sense


You sound like my girlfriend. Lol. That's what she tells me! Looks like I need to order a couple of those doesn't it. The people have spoken! 
Love your car by the way. Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

mike41 said:


> 3 for £9.90 delivered from Polished Bliss,thats where I got mine. Did'nt think that was a bad price? :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Thanks for measuring it mike and for the link. Much appreciated mate.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

WAZ92 said:


> You sound like my girlfriend. Lol. That's what she tells me! Looks like I need to order a couple of those doesn't it. The people have spoken!
> Love your car by the way. Stunning! :thumb:


I think all girlfriends sound the same haha mine always has a little dig when I get the car washing kit out bless her.

Thanks for your comment too :thumb: Unfortunately I'm having to sell the car - it's going to be a deposit for a house so....needs must I guess.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

These are brilliant and readily available from Halfords


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mark ST said:


> I think all girlfriends sound the same haha mine always has a little dig when I get the car washing kit out bless her.
> 
> Thanks for your comment too :thumb: Unfortunately I'm having to sell the car - it's going to be a deposit for a house so....needs must I guess.


Ah that's a shame but good luck with the new house when you get it.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the wax applicator from AF


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> I think all girlfriends sound the same haha mine always has a little dig when I get the car washing kit out bless her.
> 
> Thanks for your comment too :thumb: Unfortunately I'm having to sell the car - it's going to be a deposit for a house so....needs must I guess.


I had to do the same with my R5GTTurbo back in the day. Needed 3 grand for a deposit for our brand new 35k, 2 bed semi so my beloved R5 had to go.

As you say needs must; gutting but it's a struggle trying to get a family to live in a car I suppose


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

southwest10 said:


> I like the wax applicator from AF


I bought a pack of three :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't think there is a best applicator

It's all down to technique  

I Also have the af waxmate!


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> These are brilliant and readily available from Halfords


I love these, far better than the waxmate IMHO.

Shame it's a pack of polishing and finishing pads. I never hand polish so I just throw that one away!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

rallye666 said:


> I love these, far better than the waxmate IMHO.
> 
> Shame it's a pack of polishing and finishing pads. I never hand polish so I just throw that one away!


I only hand polish and wax although I love to learn to use a DA.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Wax mate all day long for me. Once tried you'll never use anything else!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Wax mate all day long for me. Once tried you'll never use anything else!


I can't wait to get it. Everyone seems impressed. :buffer:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesnt like the wax mate lol. 

I think the best applicators out there are the ones from Bilt Hamber. They are the only round applicators that I have ever used that are solid foam instead of the usual void in the middle.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Lake Country CCS Red applicator or Lake Country CCS Gold Jewelling applicator.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I got the AF waxmate recently. I like the applicator, but it's very tiny. I have very small hands and even then it feels tiny. Would have loved if it was about 1.5 times the size it is.

On the plus side, it fits in almost all pots including sample pots, and spreads the wax really well.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Guru said:


> I got the AF waxmate recently. I like the applicator, but it's very tiny. I have very small hands and even then it feels tiny. Would have loved if it was about 1.5 times the size it is.
> 
> On the plus side, it fits in almost all pots including sample pots, and spreads the wax really well.


Well that's good to know thank you. I can try it out and if I don't like them will give them away lol


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Bod42 said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt like the wax mate lol.
> 
> I think the best applicators out there are the ones from Bilt Hamber. They are the only round applicators that I have ever used that are solid foam instead of the usual void in the middle.


Ah they sound sound good. They will be next after these lol. Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have the wax mate but personally find myself more drawn to the R222 wax applicators which simply are thee best ive used and use to date.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> These are brilliant and readily available from Halfords


Agree with RR got one with a wax of theirs and wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

These G3 applicators are just flat foam pads with a waffle pattern. They don't have a "Grip" like the waxmate, do they?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Flakey said:


> These G3 applicators are just flat foam pads with a waffle pattern. They don't have a "Grip" like the waxmate, do they?


You can see the "grip" on the photo, it's where the indentation is about half way up.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Scholl hand puck for me. Same design as the af wax mate so it's very comfortable to use but the size is so much better. Yes the wax mate fits inside a wax pot but it's tiny.

I was beginning to go off waxing but this applicator has got me using my waxes again just because it's a pleasure to use and it's so quick to wax my car now.

Black for waxing, white for polishing.

Here's a white one so you can see the size of it.










I will honestly never use another applicator again. This is perfect.



Guru said:


> I got the AF waxmate recently. I like the applicator, but it's very tiny. I have very small hands and even then it feels tiny. Would have loved if it was about 1.5 times the size it is.
> 
> On the plus side, it fits in almost all pots including sample pots, and spreads the wax really well.


Guru, scholl hand puck is what you need


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I must be the only person that still uses the Meguiar's foam applicators.
They're the perfect size, density, everything


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

I tried something different the other week, used a CarPro applicator that came with Dlux. It just fitted flat into the Fusso99 tin and it worked very well, especially when going along a straight edge. 

Unfortunately the Fusso99 eventually went through the thin grey foam, weakened the glue and it came off . 

So then I just used a normal yellow cheapie, but still with the solid part of the CarPro applicator, the yellow cheapie folded up both sides and was still very comfortable and easy to use :thumb:


----------



## westiesp (Aug 4, 2014)

Big fan of AF waxmates... Also like the AG HDwax applicators


----------

